# USB scanner not recognized [Solved]

## mcuddy

I have had difficulty detecting my UMAX Astra 1220U USB Scanner. I have it plugged in and it works with windows, but it is not detected in linux.

for the following info, I have attached a usb flash drive for extra information

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0457:0151 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. Super Flash 1GB Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
# sane-find-scanner

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel driver for your USB host controller and have setup

  # the USB system correctly. See man sane-usb for details.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.
```

"ls /dev |grep scan" gave no results

Any ideas?Last edited by mcuddy on Mon Mar 12, 2007 3:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## valkyrite

Look at the output of "dmesg" (after plugging in the scanner). It might give you some idea about what is going on?

----------

## mcuddy

I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for here...

```
# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@speedyX) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 PREEMPT Sun Feb 18 18:55:48 MST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bfc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfc0000 - 000000001bfce000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfce000 - 000000001bff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bff0000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

447MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 114624) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   114624

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   114624

On node 0 totalpages: 114624

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 863 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 109665 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f9230

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x03000627 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1bfc0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x03000627 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1bfc0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x03000627 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1bfc0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x03000627 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1bfc03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x03000627 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1bfce040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  761GX 761GX964 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:e3780000)

Detected 1600.148 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 113729

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 (null)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 449496k/458496k available (3193k kernel code, 8512k reserved, 858k data, 276k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff8000 - 0xfffff000   (  28 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdc800000 - 0xffff6000   ( 567 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdbfc0000   ( 447 MB)

      .init : 0xc04f8000 - 0xc053d000   ( 276 kB)

      .data : 0xc041e6e3 - 0xc04f4f0c   ( 858 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041e6e3   (3193 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3201.70 BogoMIPS (lpj=6403403)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M Processor 3000+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: feb00000-febfffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1173593228.380:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (-269 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 31.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 31 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd000, IRQ 5, 00:16:ec:70:6a:33.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SV1021H, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD153BA, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

hdd: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 19932192 sectors (10205 MB) w/426KiB Cache, CHS=19774/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 30043440 sectors (15382 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=29805/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 < hdc5 hdc6 >

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 5, io mem 0xfeafc000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 uba: uba1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3582 buckets, 28656 max) - 176 bytes per conntrack

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: GenPS/2 Genius Mouse as /class/input/input1

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55666 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex
```

----------

## valkyrite

After the system has booted and is up and running.

Plug in the usb scanner.

When you plug in the scanner, the computer would recognize that a usb device has been plugged in.

Issue the command dmesg, the last few lines should tell you that a usb device has been plugged in. It would also print info on the type of usb device that has been plugged in.

What you are seeing is the output of the boot process.

----------

## keyson

Hi.

You are using a sis chip so load the OHCI driver also.

Read this page:

http://www.linux-usb.org/usb2.html

And the part on 'USB 1.1 "Companion Controllers" '.

----------

## mcuddy

YAY!!! Thanks. I switched to OHCI from UHCI and now it works.  Thanks

----------

